# i want to get help but I know my parents wont take me seriously



## michellex (Jan 3, 2013)

I really want help because I know I'm not okk, but the last person I would go to are my parents. i'm really close with them but I know theyll say oh its just a phase or dont be stupid you're fine. and im scared they'll make fun of mee, so just to clear this up. I want help, but i just cant tell my parents anything.


----------



## Celliott (Aug 27, 2012)

I don't know how old you are but do you have a school counselor or a primary care doctor you could go to?

As for the parents, do you think they would take you more seriously if you showed them information on SA through websites/books? Dare them to learn about it before they just dismiss it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'd also encourage you to try and talk to a counsellor or a Dr or someone. Until then your situation can't change and no-one can help. If your parents can't help try and find someone that can. All the best anyway.


----------



## melanieup (Jan 3, 2013)

Go to who you are comfortable with speaking to, a friend, a school councellor. Of course it would be ideal to tell your parents but if you don't feel comfortable telling them then you don't have to. The important thing is telling somebody who can and will help you, you're never alone


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Just from what you said I hope you'll get help. Do whatever you need to do to get your parents to take you seriously. Go to a real MD for a made up reason and tell them the real reason. They can then refer you to a therapist.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^What he said.


----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

My parents were the exact same way,Lucky i was really close to my school counselor,she was actually helpful. But once i turned 18 i started going to a mental health institute and lied to my parents for a while.. Later i just sat them down with my parents and had a serious talk, it took them awhile but they understood


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds so familiar , i don't say anything too bc they always say your just lazy and stuff not doing enough.
it's hard to explain bc you'll know they just gonna nod there heads and after the whole talk there conclusion will be "but" if you were less lazy and more productive you'd be fine don't act so spoiled.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It is remarkable that I can relate to parents making fun. It definitely is an anxiety creating condition. If our parents make fun of us, even in "good natured" ways, we lose confidence in our social paths. But since we know the problem, we can hit the "reset" button on our confidence and learn to take ourselves seriosuly and authentically. Then others will too.


----------



## GammaRadiation (May 21, 2012)

Yeah, seriously talk to a guidance counselor or just go to your general practitioner on a excuse, but when you're there explain you have anxiety and want to treat it but fear your parents' stigma; your doctor should be on your side. 

If you need to explain it to your parents, make sure they know that this doesn't go away with time. It gets worse usually. This is a major disadvantage to a happy and successful life which you don't want worsen or follow you into college (I assume you're in high school right now). Like, my uni GPA went down a half a letter grade from all my trouble after having to drop two classes this semester...use my example if you have to in order to get through to them!


----------



## njdevs (Jan 16, 2013)

forex said:


> sounds so familiar , i don't say anything too bc they always say your just lazy and stuff not doing enough.
> it's hard to explain bc you'll know they just gonna nod there heads and after the whole talk there conclusion will be "but" if you were less lazy and more productive you'd be fine don't act so spoiled.


I'm glad I'm not the only one bc this is exactly what I experience. I finished college (after some problems) and now I'm trying to find a job. I have trouble going to interviews and talking to the people at career services but my parents just say I'm lazy and don't want to work, which definitely is not the case. It seems like my parents views on mental disorders are you either belong in a mental hospital or you're just making it up, there can be no in between.


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

njdevs said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one bc this is exactly what I experience. I finished college (after some problems) and now I'm trying to find a job. I have trouble going to interviews and talking to the people at career services but my parents just say I'm lazy and don't want to work, which definitely is not the case. *It seems like my parents views on mental disorders are you either belong in a mental hospital or you're just making it up, there can be no in between.*


lol same here , they really have a bad picture when you say mental problem.
or i think they see it as failure/shame (that is why they don't want to accept) bc they have very high standards with everything they ask me to do.


----------



## jfenton (Jan 18, 2013)

*Healing*

I commend you for your courage in facing this. Everyone has a personal mind and the Spiritual mind. We all have have our challenges getting the personal mind with all it's expectations and goals in line so that we can look at life situations and experiences and heal from those that challenge us. If we are willing to look we can heal. Difference is, we don't look alone at the challenges. We can ask the inner Spiritual guide for help in seeing the situation differently. Meditation has worked very well for me. I have healed from tooth grinding, scoliosis, and my own social challenges. My experience is that you can certainly heal, you just need the willingness and some guidance. I hope this helps. 
Blessings,
Jim Fenton


----------



## smileyone (Jan 22, 2013)

Go to www.kidshealth.com . Very informative. I actually went to the website and read up. I saw signs that my daughter might be having SA issues. They described her to a "t". She will have her first therapy session in a week and is anxiously excited to figure out how to cope/ overcome it. go to the website. Read it over. See if you are experiencing some or all of the things listed on the website. If so print it out and go over it with your parents. Don't be afraid! As a parent you never want to see your child suffer. And somethimes as silly as it may seem we blame ourselves for whatever pain our child is going through. So it may be hard for them to hear at first. But once they read up on it and realize its a real problem and it can get better with help, they'll be more understaning. Sit down with them and be sincere. Let them know you are suffering and that you don't want to be like that anymore and you just want help. Good luck!


----------

